# Kingfish cooking



## Sea2aeS

anybody care to enlighten me on their faavorite kingfish receipes? ive been baking it in the oven at 375 with a lil butter, lemon, pepper, old bay and salt for eoons now. im looking to try it some other ways. ive still got about 7-8lbs left, and i dont wanna get burned out on baking it. im thinking about frying a little bit. anybody reccomend anything they think i should try, or take into consideration. 


I must say, its the grayest fish ive ever seen,  but it turns out pretty decent.  any sauces or marinades i should try. help people. enlighten me


----------



## ASK4Fish

*you could always...*

use the pelagic species special...soak in italian dressing for about 15 mins...bake at 350 with one basting of the dressing...bakes up nice and isn't as strong as you might think...its like a universal thing for baking fish im sure most people have tried it...


----------



## hengstthomas

Also an easy marinade for deer stakes..


----------



## bluerunner

fish nuggets deep fried are good.....if you have steaks just cut each little quarter out, bread them in your favorite breader and fry them up. I like them grilled, a little Old Bay and throw them on the grill.


----------



## barty b

Liquid Mojo sauce in the ethnic foods section of the grocery store is awesome on whatever it touches.
OR
Soak the filets in 2c buttermilk+1 egg+1tsp yellow mustard+1Tbsp old bay then dredge in House Autry brand bredding and fry.

OR
This is from a cuban buddy of mine.
Make a heavily seasoned maryland crab boil,did I say HEAVILY SEASONED, Boil chunks of kingfish for 3-5 min in a rolling boil,drain,sprinkle with old bay, dip in drawn butter. It really is damn good.

Kings are not bad,just treat them like a bluefish and bleed them while alive and gut them immediately. Keep them well iced and do not freeze if at all possible.


----------



## Dr. Bubba

the best way I've ever had kings in on the smoker. I've smoked salmon, tuna, dolphin, trout, rockfish, pork chops...Kings rules!


----------



## Freddrum

*You got it Bubba*

Smoked slow , put a bit on a cracker, add a red onion slice and yum.....and of course:beer: to wash it down with


----------

